
Use Code from Stack Overflow? You Must Provide Attribution - e15ctr0n
https://meta.stackexchange.com/questions/271080/the-mit-license-clarity-on-using-code-on-stack-overflow-and-stack-exchange
======
dbpokorny
> You’re doing option A already, right? This is just standard operating
> procedure when it comes to finding code on the internet – a hyperlink
> comment ensures you’ll be able to debug down the line.

XD

------
melted
There goes stack overflow. I'm not going to track and provide attribution of
every snippet I ever read, sorry. I'd rather just not go there at all.

I'm all for providing attribution for things that are non trivial and
substantial, but a typical SO post does not warrant the effort IMO.

